# Death Wobble



## VWdee (Jul 20, 2003)

So I am getting the dreaded wobble at about 42 MPH on my 01 AR. I put 2 piece 19" wheels on and it got worse. I have replaced the wheels back to factory with new tires but when I went to get an alignment, they were unable to loosen the inner tie rod bolts. Has anyone had this issue? Any suggestions? 

Also, I have heard to fix the wobble, I am going to need a stabalizer bar....can someone point me in the right direction to get one. I plan on redoing tie rods, the stabalizer bar and rotors in hopes that this fixes the issue. Anything else I need to do? Please help!


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

I also have the wobble...only suggestion on the outer tie rods is replace the inner and outer. If they are frozen they will not come apart(ask me how I know). The wobble is usually linked to bad inboard CV joints. Jack it up and see how much slop you have on the inner CV's. I have a new axle to put in, just need to find the time.


----------



## VWdee (Jul 20, 2003)

I changed the all 4 axles, new tires, new wheels, new brakes, new rotor, new control arms.....im at a loss! Im thinking rear drive shaft and/or motor mounts.....any suggestions?


----------



## 09mehashaw (Feb 22, 2013)

If you still changed all of that and still have the problem, you may have to replace this:
Drive Shaft Support Bearing

What kind of CV's did you use as replacements?


----------



## VWdee (Jul 20, 2003)

I bought the CVS from blauparts


----------



## KIKOLIO (Sep 22, 2006)

had the same issue, but my problem was front axles, mounts will def do it also!


----------

